# Velcro Window Covering?



## Corganer (Sep 15, 2011)

:banana::banana:Hello fine folks! I live in Chicago and my condo has a double sliding glass door off the back that goes onto a tiny patio. The winters are pretty rough and these two glass doors allow a ton of cold air in/hot air out.

Anyways, I have this idea that I can create an outdoor cover for the entire thing by using clear vinyl/plastic and heavy duty velcro (hook and loop). Would this be a good idea or will the Winter winds rip through it pretty easily?

If it peeks your interest, I have a few questions/notes I am thinking about:

1. The velcro folks (i emailed in) told me it could be done and gave me which kinds of velcro to use (different kinds of adhesives), but do you think the velcro would stick well enough to the actual plastic? Someone else told me to think about sowing those two together.

2. I would stick the other side of the velcro directly onto metal sliding glass door frame. 

3. Yes, I have done the basic window plastic on the inside in the winter. It does a decent job, but I have this wild idea that doing it on the outside keeps the rain/snow/wind from ever hitting my window in the first place.

I would love your comments! :help:


----------

